# Callisto - Marbled Betta



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Haha, so I've had Callisto for 2 weeks now and he won't stop changing color! 

I posted a little bit in the marble progression thread, but at the moment.....he seems to be changing color every couple of days. Given that, I think I'm going to make a thread to put the pictures I have of him in one spot.

Here's my guy a day after getting him:









On Day 3, he's looking a little bit green:









By the end of Week 1, he's looking purple:

















And tonight (Day 15): He's blue!

















I'm still just shocked at how quickly he's changing color. He's so much fun to take pictures of. I just wish he was an easier subject to photograph.


----------



## PetAwesomeness (Sep 26, 2014)

That's really weird! He is really cool though!


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

My boy's turning blue on me, too!


----------



## CopperBell (Sep 14, 2014)

Wow, he's gorgeous. I love marbles! Such a difference between the first and last photo. Checking on him every day must be exciting.


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

Do marbles constantly keep changing or do they ever reach a color point where they stop?

I almost got a marble....might have to do one of those next.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

@Schmoo - I think I saw the thread on your guy! He's got quite a change going on too! Beautiful fish!

@CopperBell - Aww, thanks! Yeah, the color changes are exciting, but I'm still kind of baffled at *how quickly* they're coming. When I figured out he was a Marble, everything I saw on marbles said "color changes over weeks\months." Nothing about practically looking like a different fish in days!

@ellekay - I think that it depends on the fish for this. I know some fish have been "surprise" marbles and start marbling when they've been stable for a while. That has to be really nerve-wracking for a new fish owner if their fish that they've had a while suddenly starts changing color and they don't know why! Otherwise, I think I've read that the color changes are supposed to slow down with age.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

I guess Callisto decided that Blue wasn't really his thing. He's gone back to a more purple\black blend now:


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Stunning. I love to watch the change


----------



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

He's gorgeous. That's really cool how quickly they can change.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Changes haven't been as fast or as furious as of late, but he's still my pretty boy.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, I didn't know they could change colors so quickly! He's a beauty.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Hasn't changed anywhere as much as early on. But here's one from earlier this week:


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I love those colors!


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Another shot showing Callisto's full spread. He's a lot more blue in certain light (lots of iridescence), but at least this should show that he's still got color expanding up his dorsal.


----------



## Pisces9 (Feb 17, 2015)

He is gorgeous! I find that mine seem to change colors too depending on mood or who knows what. They are mesmerizing to watch though.


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

He is gorgeous!!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow. Beautiful!

What if, he's marbling to show you his mood!!! MIND BLOWING XD jk jk!


----------



## xKirin (Feb 17, 2015)

Awesome ! Butterfly Halfmoon betta  Love the color pattern


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone! ^_^

He's actually not a halfmoon. I think he's *technically* an incomplete doubletail, but essentially he *looks* like a Super-Delta with a small, permanent hole toward the end of his caudal. He had a lot of damage (and was quite the biter!) when I first got him though. His fins are actually even weirder - I wonder if he's actually a rosetail as well. He's got a ridiculous amount of branching on his dorsal and anal fin that just keeps growing until it gets bitten or damaged.

Regardless - he's my Mamma's Boy. He's definately a unique guy, and watching his colors continue to shift is still a whole lot of fun.


----------



## AmiraAndAthena (Feb 16, 2015)

That is stunning! What a beauty <3


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

I think it's time for an update on how Callisto's marbling has continued to change...


----------

